# HELP! PLEASE! MY TORTOISE WOKE UP FROM HIBERNATION!!!



## Mojaverocco (Jan 25, 2014)

OK SO ITS JANUARY! This is the first year I have ever hibernated a tortoise. Ok, Its been warm here in Vegas but its not gonna stay! He just woke up today and was in his water bowl. He has been inside and in the coldest room in my house and its about the same temp as it is outside. I put some lettuce in his cage (thats all we have till I go to the store) and I know thats bad for them but he needs food! And I put a dandelion. What do I do? Do I just leave him and have him fall back asleep of do I take him out to his house outside? Its 59 here and thats the warmest its been in 2 months! He fell asleep late October! It keeps getting warmer as the week goes on up to 73 on thursday but I don't know if this is just temporary. He is a Desert Tortoise and he is 1 year old and 5 months old. He is the smallest of all his brothers and sisters! They are probably 1/3 bigger then him, or more! I'm really worried!  He looks all wet because he spilled his water -___-


----------



## bigred (Jan 25, 2014)

I dont have much experience in CDT hibernation but my box turtles would come in and out of hibernation due to So. Cal. weather. As long as he is healthy Im sure he will be fine. If you have the means to keep him warm inside you could keep him awake, or let him go back in hibernation. As long as he looks healthy now Im sure he will be fine. You could send my buddy Ascott a pm and ask her what she thinks


----------



## Mojaverocco (Jan 25, 2014)

bigred said:


> I dont have much experience in CDT hibernation but my box turtles would come in and out of hibernation due to So. Cal. weather. As long as he is healthy Im sure he will be fine. If you have the means to keep him warm inside you could keep him awake, or let him go back in hibernation. As long as he looks healthy now Im sure he will be fine. You could send my buddy Ascott a pm and ask her what she thinks



Thank you! But I'm worried he isn't healthy! He is smaller then all his brothers and sisters and last year one woke up early and died


----------



## bigred (Jan 25, 2014)

Mojaverocco said:


> bigred said:
> 
> 
> > I dont have much experience in CDT hibernation but my box turtles would come in and out of hibernation due to So. Cal. weather. As long as he is healthy Im sure he will be fine. If you have the means to keep him warm inside you could keep him awake, or let him go back in hibernation. As long as he looks healthy now Im sure he will be fine. You could send my buddy Ascott a pm and ask her what she thinks
> ...



If he isnt healthy you dont want to let him go back into hibernation he will die for sure. Give him a good soak and make sure he is hydrated and keep him warm. Get together an inside place to keep him warm and you should let us know what kind of symptoms he has so some CDT folks can help


----------



## Mojaverocco (Jan 25, 2014)

bigred said:


> Mojaverocco said:
> 
> 
> > bigred said:
> ...



He doesnt really have symptoms he is just small for his age unless if I just have too high of standards of him. He is 1 1/2 years old. You can see how small he is in the picture :/


----------



## TortieLuver (Jan 25, 2014)

If you have any concern about his health, I would not continue hibernation. Some tortoises come out and then go back to hibernate because of a warm spell, but if you are feeding him/her again and he's eating, I wouldn't let him hibernate again. Also, if he has urinated, research shows you should just keep him up. Don't worry that he isn't getting a "full" hibernation.


----------



## kathyth (Jan 25, 2014)

I would bring him in the house and keep him warma nd well feda nd soaked, the rest of the winter.
If my CDT woke up, that is what I would do, especially with a concern.
Good luck!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 25, 2014)

I don't allow my babies to hibernate until they are 3 years old. After that, my desert and Texas tortoises hibernate in their houses that are in the tortoise yards. I cover the houses with leaves and block the doors. When they wake up, I move the leaves from the door, but just leave the tortoises alone. They are acclimated to living outside and their bodies are used to being cold right now. If they wake up and go out into the sun, they eventually go back into their house. I don't worry about it, I just leave them alone. The only thing I do is make sure they are inside their house if it rains or at night.


----------



## Mojaverocco (Jan 25, 2014)

Thank you everyone! Its getting warm here and so by the end of the week it will be in the 70's so tomorrow i'll take him outside durring the day if he is awake again!


----------

